# A Message To The Worldwide Brother Hood Of Modern Arnis



## chris arena (Oct 17, 2006)

As we all know. Master Roland Dantes is in critical condition and needs all the help he can get!! Now is the time to see if your organization can meet the challenge. Together you are a HUGE collection of talent from all over the world. This is a great opportunity for you to shine! 

Roland Dantes, a worldwide ambassador of the arts for his own country needs people of merit to stand up and speak up for him! Those with money should contribute and you all know that Datu Worden is up for any contributions and all you have to do is get to him. If you can... DO IT!

However, those who cannot contribute dollars and even those who can, should be able to send a strong voice to the Phillipines (or whoever is in charge) to get this operation going! Money or not.

Your organization appears to be well connected all over the world. You know a lot of people. Who is it within your collective group who can get on this site and TELL US who to contact, write too, ***** and moan, etc.

As far as I am concerned, this is time to act. We can all talk about "how to defend from an angle 4 attack", "what anyo works and how to do it". etc, ect. But as far as I am concerned Roland Dantes is the issue here and everyhthing and anything else concerned is simply dribble until this urgent matter is handled.

Time to go to work guys, What can you contribute? Dollars or constuctive contact info is needed! Anything else for the moment can wait!

Let's USE THIS SITE to get the info we need! Those from the PI and Austrailia! Who do we call? What is the phone and e-mail of the consulate there? Who is on the Board of Directors! Who out there can help? Get what I mean.

Chris Arena


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 19, 2006)

Chris,

The website you want to go to is this: http://www.worldbromodernarnis.com/

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 19, 2006)

Dan Anderson said:


> Chris,
> 
> The website you want to go to is this: http://www.worldbromodernarnis.com/
> 
> ...


 
Yes, but it would be nice if someone (who is in the PI and could physically see him, doctors, and his family, preferably) was able to update us on his condition. Could the WBMA do that, or put that on their site? Or, could someone from the WBMA post here or in a relevant area?

I think people would be more inclined to send money provided they had a center of information to keep people abreast of what is actually going on.


----------



## The Master (Oct 19, 2006)

Dan Anderson said:


> Chris,
> 
> The website you want to go to is this: http://www.worldbromodernarnis.com/
> 
> ...


I went there, but I saw no mention there of this sad situation.
Poor taste to place an advert here.

I did a search.
There is a thread at FMATalk.com
http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=1040&highlight=Dantes
It hasn't been updated in a few days.

There is a thread at FMAForums.org as well
http://www.fmaforum.org/index.php?showtopic=1094

This was posted on Oct 12th, no additional information since then.


> QUOTE(labsica64 @ Oct 12 2006, 01:06 AM)
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just came back from Heart Center, where I visited Manong Roland. So far, he did improve a bit from his previous condition. Manang Sheryl, his wife, said that they are hoping for a low-invasive procedure to address his problem. It would be possible if he stabilizes enough to undergo it. As of a while ago, he was smiling and receiving visitors warmly. He can talk, although he had to wear a breathing mask. Seeing him cheerful is enough to give us hope, but we all still should continue praying for him.


----------



## sanggot (Oct 19, 2006)

...if you want to contribute or send reagrds you can contact the
Philippine Council of Kali Eskrima Arnis Masters
or you can directly email
Punong Guro Rey Dominguez Director of the Council
Email: *rey13eskrimador@gmail.com*
Punong Guro Abner Anievas Council Member
Email:keat_anievas@yahoo.com

Update from emal i received: (20oct2006)
"hes okay now and can receive visitors...awaiting for next schedule for operation"


----------



## Dieter (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello everybody,

I am in contact with 4 people in the Philippines, who look after Roland Dantes. He is getting better but still in severe condition and needs extra medical treatment.
We will put the situation and the ways to help up on the WBMA website under 

http://www.worldbromodernarnis.com/

Here are 2 messages from the Phiippines, regarding not only GM Roland Dantes but also IMPAFP President Noel Peñaredondo, who suffered a severe stroke and also needs some help.


There are also ways, how to send money and support the masters.

Greetings


Dieter Knüttel
WBMA


*
**From the WBMA*


*UPDATES ON SPECIAL CONCERNS*​ ​ 
Our Dear Bro./ Master Noel Peñaredondo, President of IMAFP-Philippines is now out of Intensive Care Unit (ICU), undergoing following-up medical attention and therapy at the Paranaque Medical Center, for severe stroke paralyzing half of his body, infringed eye sight; the attack caused clotting in arteries affecting his brain;
 

            Because of the severity of the attack, his hospital bills are now way beyond the means of his family; he was admitted at the hospital a week ahead of our fellow & friend GM Roland Dantes;

     2.     Our Dear Bro./ GM Roland Dantes is still in critical condition at the Philippines Heart Center, the effect of the attack ruptured his nerve and needed a risky heart operation; the medical process is costing the hospital bills beyond the resources of the family;

    3.      Our FMA friends and Modern Arnis Family (PG M. Hufana, Bram Frank, David Foggie, Dieter Knuttel of DAV, Rey & Lorie Dominguez, Many more) are closely working with the family to help defray the  cost of GM Roland&#8217;s Hospitalization; 

            If you plan to send your help, the best way is through:

A.        Master Noel Peñaredondo (IMAFP-Philippines)
                         Account Name     :  International Modern Arnis Federation
                                                        Banco De Oro Universal Bank
                                                        Shaw BLVD.Branch,Mandaluyong City
                                                            Philippines
                                                            Account No. 350110581
                                                            Swift Code    BNORPHMM



B.         Gm Roland Pintoy Dantes
                        &#8453; Johnny Pintoy
                        20G Olympic Heights Tower One
                        Eastwood City, Libis
                         Quezon City 1110
                        Philippines

            Through            :           Western Union
            Website URL   :           http://www.westernunion.com

            To send, you need to provide the following:

      1.  Amount being sent
      2.  Sender&#8217;s full name & address
      3.  Other data provided by Western Union

For GM Roland & Master Noel

Maraming Salamat po


*GM RENE R. TONGSON*
Abaniko Tres Puntas
Philippines

*
*
*
*
*From: Philippine Council of Kali Eskrima Arnis Masters*

  Mabuhay Arnisadors!

  Many of you are aware that Grand Master Roland Dantes was hospitalized with an extremely serious condition which took us all by surprise. The Philippine Council of Kali Eskrima Arnis Masters has not made any official statements until now and we wish to update all of you as to the reality of the situation.

  Grand Master is in the Philippine Heart Center and doing slightly better. His condition is still very severe and he is in need of an expensive medical procedure called Pancutaneous Catheter Based Vascular Reconstruction.

  Simply put &#8211; this is a procedure to repair blood vessels that tore and caused him to have the condition from which he is now suffering. While he was in critical condition for some time, he has improved, due primarily to his high degree of fitness and incredible will to live.

  We thank all of you for your prayers and your concern. G.M. Dantes is a national treasure, in addition to being one of the greatest living Arnis masters and his recovery is a priority for all of us.

  We are, therefore, humbly asking for your financial support. 

  G. M. Dantes&#8217;s medical bills are now more than $12,000 U.S. dollars and his operation will cost at least another $15,000. The medical device alone, which must be ordered from Singapore &#8211; is $10,000.

  The Council&#8217;s attorney (a member of the Board of Directors of the Masters&#8217; Council) is Vic Turdanes. If there is any way you can assist with a donation of any size &#8211; please send an email to us at *arnismasters@gmail.com *with &#8220;Attn Atty Turdanes&#8221; in the subject line and Att&#8217;y Vic will contact you with banking coordinates or information as to how to make your donation.

  G.M. Dantes&#8217;s greatest desire and vision has been the unification of the Filipino Martial Arts community. This is our chance to show our commitment to this principle.

  Thank you in advance for anything you can do to help.


Philippine Council of Kali Eskrima Arnis Masters


----------



## chris arena (Oct 21, 2006)

THANK YOU!

Chris Arena

ps. keep it coming!


----------

